# CS & EMT Cert. Question



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

If you are an EMT do you get any extra points in the Police Civil Service Exam? I didn't think so I just thought it was if the town/city requested all Officers be EMT's then it would help, other than that it means nothing. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

No points. Only helps if the department calls for an EMT only list.

Side note: Has any department every called for such a list?


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Dr.Magoo said:


> No points. Only helps if the department calls for an EMT only list.
> 
> Side note: Has any department every called for such a list?


Thanks


----------

